# The NEW Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

ok...so i have decided that i hate Scalabrine so much that after every game i am going to post his pathetic statline in this thread...i will update it regularly so check back often to see how $3 million a year can go down the toilet in the blink of an eye


----------



## aquaitious

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*

Give the guy some credit. 

Soon we'll realise that his best way to help is to stay on the bench and post some more blogs on Celtics.com. They're funny.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*

ill give him credit once he shows me he can play basketballl with grown men...


*Game 1: *  
3 points 
3 rebounds 
1 steal 
3 turnovers 
4 fouls 
1-4 shooting
11 minutes of play


----------



## KingHandles

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*

Start a Scalabrine haters club. Ill gladly be the first to join. There may be a few Nets fans also if you advertise it in their forum.


----------



## Krstic All-Star

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*

There's definitely a reason we Nets fans weren't broken up that you signed him. Our condolences.


----------



## HKF

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*

He sucks. That's the bottom line.


----------



## aquaitious

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*

He may be the highest paid comedian ever...


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*

*Game 2: *  
0 points 
0 rebounds 
0 steals 
1 turnover 
1 foul 
0-3 shooting
6 minutes of play


----------



## aquaitious

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*



#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> *Game 2: *
> 0 points
> 0 rebounds
> 0 steals
> 1 turnover
> 1 foul
> 0-3 shooting
> 6 minutes of play



I could have seen six minutes of Perk dominate the boards.


----------



## Tragedy

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*



#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> *Game 2: *
> 0 points
> 0 rebounds
> 0 steals
> 1 turnover
> 1 foul
> 0-3 shooting
> 6 minutes of play


 a triple zero.

kinda hard to average in the nba


----------



## banner17

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*

edit:

Veal is to Ainge as Potapenko is to Pitino. Simple mathematics

perhaps my mind is a bit clouded from the BS loss tonight

Here's some more math

Doc Rivers = ML Carr


----------



## E.H. Munro

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*

I think you have that backwards.


----------



## JCB

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*

u get wat Brian is . . . . a red headed cheerleader
have a fun year with him


----------



## GM3

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*

Come on guys, I admit he isnt exactly the perfect role player, but he does have his moments and he does do nice things on the court, not exactly worth 15mill but whatever.


----------



## MarionBarberThe4th

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*



#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> *Game 2: *
> 0 points
> 0 rebounds
> 0 steals
> 1 turnover
> 1 foul
> 0-3 shooting
> 6 minutes of play



Wow, I could do that for free.

Id probably get you a board or a steal at least too


----------



## #1NETSfan

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*



Grandmazter3 said:


> Come on guys, I admit he isnt exactly the perfect role player, but he does have his moments and he does do nice things on the court, not exactly worth 15mill but whatever.


That's his point. 15 mil...for this.

Great idea #1AWF.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*



#1NETSfan said:


> Great idea #1AWF.




thank u #1NETSfan :cheers: :clap:


----------



## joshed_up

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*

look at all the hate coming in.

i can average 0,0,0,0 too! with a 10 in there. 10 turnovers! wait. i can't. the coach would pull me out.


----------



## E.H. Munro

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*

Someone should be paying me $3,000,000 to blog, I'm funnier than that bastage. :curse:


----------



## 7M3

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*

The thing with Brian is, he's not a basketball player per se. That just isn't a part of his game. Essentially, he's a goon. And, if you put him out on a basketball court, goony antics will ensue. Sure, if you expect _production_ out of him, _obviously_ you're gonna be disapointed. But if you focus on the comic relief he provides, the kooky red-headed hijinks, Brian's worth every bit of that 15 mil.


----------



## ZWW

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*

Why did we sign Scal? Seriously, I never heard a good reason why.....especially for the amount we're giving him.


----------



## GNG

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*

I'm not going to lie.

When I saw the details of his contract this summer, I actually laughed out loud.


----------



## banner17

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*

I think the kicker is that Veal wears #44, just like Danny did when he played for the C's. 

What did Ainge think he was doing, signing himself? A white guy with red hair who hustles and likes to shoot the three?


----------



## P-Dub34

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*

Except Ainge wasn't a useless piece of trash.


----------



## GloryDays

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*



P-Dub34 said:


> Except Ainge wasn't a useless piece of trash.


You obviously never saw him play.

Would any of you turn down a 15 million dollar contract
knowing full well you shouldn't even be a bench coach 
in the NBA let alone and NBA player? I do not think so.


----------



## P-Dub34

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*



> You obviously never saw him play.


I actually just watched an over-the-hill Ainge make a difference in Game 7 of the WCF's. Ainge had five years in a row where he was 15/5, at least, including a 20/7 season. If that's your definition of a "useless piece of trash", looks like there's about forty players in the NBA who aren't. Using the term I use to describe Scalabrine to depict Ainge is disgraceful.



> Would any of you turn down a 15 million dollar contract
> knowing full well you shouldn't even be a bench coach
> in the NBA let alone and NBA player? I do not think so.


Irrelevant. Nobody is blaming Scalabrine for accepting the contract.


----------



## GloryDays

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*

Danny Ainge was nothing but a pathetic ball hog 
who continuously whined to the refs and took stupid shots.
He benefited by playing with Larry, Kevin , Robert and DJ.
Most of his teammates hated him and Larry Bird had to lecture him on a
daily basis about how stupid his shot selection was.

I could average 15 and 5 playing with Larry Bird.
Danny never accomplished a thing without Larry Bird carrying him.


Put him on the Atlanta Hawks of 2005-06 and his stats go down.
He was nothing but a role player who benefited from having great help.

We won the title in 81, 84, and 86. We lost in 87 and guess 
who was playing injured that series, Larry, Kevin AND RP. I didn't see Danny winning anything with everyone else injured.


----------



## P-Dub34

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*

That post was unnecessary. I'm sorry you went through all of that effort to prove nothing. I never said Danny Ainge was a great player. But to say he was "worthless" is absolutely laughable.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*

*Game 3: *  
5 points 
1 rebounds 
1 steals
0 assists 
0 turnovers 
1 foul 
2-3 shooting
9 minutes of play


best game to date in a celtics uni...brings his ppg all the way up to 2.7


----------



## E.H. Munro

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*

The voting for the 2006 Hoops Boston Awards opens on January 1, so don't forget to vote early and vote often, to make certain that Veal Scalabrine gets his spot on the All-Honky Disaster Zone Team. As a special treat this year, we're adding the Big White Bindlestiff Award for the highest vote getter.


----------



## P-Dub34

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*

EH, can I join your Scallabrinny thread?


----------



## whiterhino

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*



GloryDays said:


> You obviously never saw him play.


Ainge was my favorite Celtic back in the glory days of the 80's, to say he couldn't play is just silly, he could Definately play that's why he was a starter on a champion.


----------



## banner17

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*

I'd like to add that my Scalabrine/ Ainge #44 comment wasn't to suggest that Veal is anywhere near the player Danny was. It was suggesting that perhaps Danny thought when sigining Veal that he would be as good for the Celtics as he was, which is obviously couldn't be further from the truth. If I was Danny right now watching this complete bum that I signed wearing #44, I'd be feel like a complete moron.


----------



## PilgrimPride

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*

I can say without surprise that this guy can surely ride the bench. For what he brings to the court give the minutes to AL, Ryan, and Kendrick Perkins. I have a lot in common with Brian slow white guy that can't jump and dreams of being an NBA star. The real truth I know when I am dreaming and Brian needs to wake up.

Greeting from Okinawa.


----------



## E.H. Munro

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*

Scalabrine needs to sleep with the fishes.


----------



## P2TheTruth34

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*

scalab is terrible but he is a GREAT summer league player haha for 3 million a yr


----------



## GloryDays

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*



P-Dub34 said:


> That post was unnecessary. I'm sorry you went through all of that effort to prove nothing. I never said Danny Ainge was a great player. But to say he was "worthless" is absolutely laughable.


You have no real comeback and your post was a cop out.

Anyone could play beside Danny, Kevin and Robert and do what Danny did. 
He NEVER duplicated his success and what he did do in the league
after
that wasn't without the help of another player making up for his mistakes.


Danny is trash and he always will be. I am going to LMAO when they put
his number in the rafters because the owners want to promote him. If it
ever happens it will prove what a joke this organization is becoming.



> Ainge was my favorite Celtic back in the glory days of the 80's, to say he couldn't play is just silly, he could Definately play that's why he was a starter on a champion.


I never said he couldn't play. I said he sucked and lived off Larry Birds coat tails.
Take Larry, Kevin and Robert away and no one has ever heard of Danny Ainge.
Plenty of players have titles that have started in this league. That doesn't make them a great anything. Look at the guys who started on the Lakers championship teams of Kobe and Shaq.
That should be enough said.


----------



## gocelts34

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*

Alright, this kid is like 350 pounds and is scared to mess around down low. On offense all he does is stand in Walter's corner. If I was the size of this guy, i'd go down low and push people around. This guy is like scared of playing inside the paint. He has to be the worst defender on the Celtics, and you can almost garuntee he will turn the ball over anytime he puts it on the floor.


----------



## P-Dub34

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*



> You have no real comeback and your post was a cop out.


Um...no. Wrong yet again. Anybody who can average 15/5 over five seasons with an amazing team or not, are not useless pieces of trash.



> Danny is trash and he always will be.





> I never said he couldn't play.


What the hell does calling him a useless piece of trash consitute then, if not his basketball ability?

Is Tony Parker a useless piece of trash? He put up what, 16/6 on the Spurs? Sure he's not as good as he's made out to be, but he's far from useless.

Brian Scalabrine is a useless piece of trash. Danny Ainge wasn't. 









_End o' story._


----------



## Floods

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*



#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> ok...so i have decided that i hate Scalabrine so much that after every game i am going to post his pathetic statline in this thread...i will update it regularly so check back often to see how $3 million a year can go down the toilet in the blink of an eye


What crawled in your *** and died??


----------



## E.H. Munro

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*



TheBigDonut said:


> What crawled in your *** and died??


Veal Scalabrine's game. I've had bowel movements with more talent.


----------



## Floods

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*

Banks is a flop I don't see any 'WE HATE BANKS' threads. You people confuse me. Off all people to pick on why Scali why


----------



## Premier

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*

The Celtics didn't pick up Banks' option and Scalabrine gets a $15,000,000 contract.

They have little relation.

Also, Banks is far from a flop.


----------



## aquaitious

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*



TheBigDonut said:


> Banks is a flop I don't see any 'WE HATE BANKS' threads. You people confuse me. Off all people to pick on why Scali why


Veal has a contract that he doesn't deserve. A 15 million dollar comedia/cheerleader is something that I could do just to get tickets for free.


----------



## KingHandles

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*



TheBigDonut said:


> Banks is a flop I don't see any 'WE HATE BANKS' threads. You people confuse me. Off all people to pick on why Scali why


Veal S-U-C-K-S. Banks on the other hand has amazing potential, and is already a far more decent player then Veal, and half of the other points in the league.


----------



## E.H. Munro

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*



TheBigDonut said:


> Banks is a flop I don't see any 'WE HATE BANKS' threads. You people confuse me. Off all people to pick on why Scali why



Because when they signed Veal to that ridiculous deal they were guaranteeing that there wouldn't be a decent MLE signing. And Veal's deal took up so much of the MLE that they were forced to use part of the Walker TPE to overpay Spotted Dickau, thereby guaranteeing that they won't be able to get a good player for that, either. The Celtics passed on better ******* that cost half as much, for half as long, to hire the highest paid blogger on the planet. He sucks, no matter which way you look at it.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*

*Game 4: *  
2 points 
0 rebounds 
0 steals
0 assists 
2 turnovers 
2 fouls 
1-1 shooting
10 minutes of play


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*

*Game 5: *  
4 points 
2 rebounds 
1 steals
0 assists 
2 turnovers 
1 fouls 
2-2 shooting
17 minutes of play


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*

*Game 6: *  
0 points 
2 rebounds 
0 steals
0 assists
2 blocks 
0 turnovers 
3 fouls 
0-2 shooting
8 minutes of play



remember people....3 million a year...5 years...


----------



## Causeway

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*

The "******" jokes are getting old.


----------



## P-Dub34

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*

Know what else is getting old? Brian freaking Scalabrine on an NBA team. Much less the Celtics. Having this waste of space on the Celtics is more annoying, repetitive, useless, (insert ANY negative adjective here) than any "******" comments/jokes.


----------



## Causeway

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*

The guy stinks but I honestly don't get why people are so excited about him. He's a bench/role player. Far end of the bench. We've had worse in that spot. AND he's white. So what?


----------



## P-Dub34

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*



Causeway said:


> The guy stinks but I honestly don't get why people are so excited about him. He's a bench/role player. Far end of the bench. We've had worse in that spot. AND he's white. So what?


Pay me 50K a year, and I can get out there and match his production.

But no. Five years, fifteen mil.

Nice work, Danny.


----------



## Causeway

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*

I have not seen you play P-Dub so I can't comment on that. And we've had worse contracts and worse players in very recent history that did not get this much attention. 

But I don't get why the fact that he's white - or a ****** (insert ANY other "white" adjective here) has to come up so often.


----------



## P-Dub34

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*



> I have not seen you play P-Dub so I can't comment on that.


Haha, very respectful of you, but no, I'm certainly not as good of a basketball player as Brian Scalabrine (say that to yourself...it actually hurts). Dude is in the NBA. Although I could easily match this statline:



> 0 points
> 0 rebounds
> 0 steals
> 1 turnover
> 1 foul
> 0-3 shooting
> 6 minutes of play


Hell, gimme an open 15-footer and I just might knock it down, too. If I was 6'9" I'm sure I could grab a board or two, and foul effectively.



> And we've had worse contracts and worse players in very recent history that did not get this much attention.


Worse players than Brian Scalabrine???



> But I don't get why the fact that he's white - or a ****** (insert ANY other "white" adjective here) has to come up so often.


Okay, how about "cracker"?

I'm kinda in agreeance with you on this though - if a black dude calls me a "cracker" or a "******", which happens every once in awhile, well, it pisses me off. See how a black dude likes it when I call him a ******, because that's the exact same thing.

Even on this board: Cracker and ****** are allowed - ****** isn't. I consider all three to be racist comments.


----------



## Causeway

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*

Yes pretty much that was my point. If Blount for example gets bashed for his play the fact that he's black would not - and should not - come up.

But with Scabs especially - it pretty much always comes up in here.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*

i dont care if scalabrine is white balck orange or purple...he still SUCKS


----------



## E.H. Munro

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*



Causeway said:


> ... we've had worse players in very recent history that did not get this much attention.


The last player the Celtics had that was this bad was Michael Smith, and he didn't get five years and fifteen large. And he's a dozen years or more in the past, hardly recent.


----------



## Causeway

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*

Vin Baker. Terrible contract that we traded for.

and ehmunro again what does it have to do with continually pointing out the fact that Scabs is white (or a "******" as you called him)?


----------



## eddymac

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*

What kind of production are you expecting from him when he isn't playing a lot of minutes. 



Ducks out of forum.


----------



## cgcatsfan

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*



eddymac said:


> What kind of production are you expecting from him when he isn't playing a lot of minutes.
> 
> 
> Ummm, more than zero???
> Just from the lines I can see for this page he got 6 points in 42 minutes over 4 games.
> Which are just about cancelled out by the five turnovers.


----------



## E.H. Munro

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*



Causeway said:


> Vin Baker. Terrible contract that we traded for.


Terrible contract, better player. My post merely made reference to pure basketball talent. :bsmile:



Causeway said:


> and ehmunro again what does it have to do with continually pointing out the fact that Scabs is white (or a "******" as you called him)?


Honky in the singular, ******* (or *******) in the plural. And far from continually pointing it out, I mentioned it once, and not even in reference to Scalabrine ("they passed on better ******* that signed for half as much for half as long..."). I merely pointed out the fact that they were looking for Caucasian players, and passed on much better ones that signed for less than Scabs to hire the highest paid blogger on the planet. And, yeah, the All-Honky Disaster Zone Team is part of the Hoops Boston Awards, and yeah, I'd say that Scalabrine has the PF spot locked up. Deal with it. We also have the Gheorghe Muresan All-Ugly Team.


----------



## Floods

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*



Premier said:


> The Celtics didn't pick up Banks' option and Scalabrine gets a $15,000,000 contract.
> 
> They have little relation.
> 
> Also, Banks is far from a flop.


IF BANKS IS NOT A FLOP, THEN WHY WAS HE PICKED 14TH A FEW YEARS BACK NOW THE TEAM FAILS TO PICK UP HIS OPTION W/O A SINGLE GREAT PG ON THE ROSTER. :curse: WHAT IS HE THEN THE NEXT JASON KIDD? I THINK NOT. AGAIN IF YOUR DARLING RYAN GOMES WASN'T DOING GOOD, THE EXCUSES WOULD COME POURING IN "GOMES IS A ROOKIE, HE AIN'T USED TO THE L. GOMES IS STILL BETTER. GOMES IS FRIGGIN GOD. AND SCALABRINE IS JUST A TOY FOR ALL YOU PEOPLE WHO CAN'T APPRECIATE A ROLE PLAYER. ABSOLUTELY AMAZING :kissmy:


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*



TheBigDonut said:


> AND SCALABRINE IS JUST A TOY FOR ALL YOU PEOPLE WHO CAN'T APPRECIATE A ROLE PLAYER. ABSOLUTELY AMAZING :kissmy:




i can appreciate a role player...but not one thats makin 3 million dollars a year for 5 years and averaging a point a game while being #6 in the nba in turnovers per 48 minutes


----------



## Causeway

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*



ehmunro said:


> Terrible contract, better player. My post merely made reference to pure basketball talent. :bsmile:


Vin had a nice year or so but by the time he was in Green it's debatable as to if he was a "better player" than Scabs. 





ehmunro said:


> Honky in the singular, ******* (or *******) in the plural.


got it.



ehmunro said:


> And far from continually pointing it out, I mentioned it once, and not even in reference to Scalabrine ("they passed on better ******* that signed for half as much for half as long..."). I merely pointed out the fact that they were looking for Caucasian players, and passed on much better ones that signed for less than Scabs to hire the highest paid blogger on the planet.


My point was not that "ehmunro" continually pointed out Scabs whiteness - but that it in general in here continually comes up.



ehmunro said:


> And, yeah, the All-Honky Disaster Zone Team is part of the Hoops Boston Awards, and yeah, I'd say that Scalabrine has the PF spot locked up. Deal with it. We also have the Gheorghe Muresan All-Ugly Team.


Not sure what this means but I'll deal with it.

And in all seriousness I do not get it. Maybe the honky/white (whatever) stuff is for humor. Maybe people actually believe as you said that "they were looking for Caucasian players". I don't. 

Mostly I think it's a thing in pop culture in general right now that it's cool to make fun of white people and say things like "honky" etc to try and seem funny.


----------



## Floods

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*



#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> i can appreciate a role player...but not one thats makin 3 million dollars a year for 5 years and averaging a point a game while being #6 in the nba in turnovers per 48 minutes


I will give you the contract. But Scali is #27 in the NBA in turnovers per 48 min with 6.1


----------



## cgcatsfan

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*



TheBigDonut said:


> IF BANKS IS NOT A FLOP, THEN WHY WAS HE PICKED 14TH A FEW YEARS BACK NOW THE TEAM FAILS TO PICK UP HIS OPTION W/O A SINGLE GREAT PG ON THE ROSTER. :curse: WHAT IS HE THEN THE NEXT JASON KIDD? I THINK NOT. AGAIN IF YOUR DARLING RYAN GOMES WASN'T DOING GOOD, THE EXCUSES WOULD COME POURING IN "GOMES IS A ROOKIE, HE AIN'T USED TO THE L. GOMES IS STILL BETTER. GOMES IS FRIGGIN GOD. AND SCALABRINE IS JUST A TOY FOR ALL YOU PEOPLE WHO CAN'T APPRECIATE A ROLE PLAYER. ABSOLUTELY AMAZING :kissmy:


I haven't seen anyone compare Banks to Gomes. Why would they? They don't even play the same position. And for the record, Gomes is doing better as a rookie than Veal is with 4 years of experience. He has 14 points and 8turnovers for the season so far. 

Banks is worth keeping. I for one feel that Doc never liked him, so he didn't get the playing time. We didn't need to tie up that much money on Scalabrine when his production doesn't warrent it. We'd rather leave the role of nonentity empty.


----------



## Floods

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*



cgcatsfan said:


> I haven't seen anyone compare Banks to Gomes. Why would they? They don't even play the same position. And for the record, Gomes is doing better as a rookie than Veal is with 4 years of experience. He has 6 points and 5 turnovers for the season so far.
> 
> Banks is worth keeping. I for one feel that Doc never liked him, so he didn't get the playing time. We didn't need to tie up that much money on Scalabrine when his production doesn't warrent it. We'd rather leave the role of nonentity empty.


Who is Veal? Scali? Ok then...as for the rest of that post, Banks will not be around after this year cuz Ainge didn't pick up his option, so he's a FA. For reasons the guy sucks, see 'banks sucks'.


----------



## KingHandles

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*

You cannot honestly be comparing Scalabrine's athletic ability and basketball skills to MARCUS BANKS... :nonono:


----------



## Floods

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*

I'm not comparing them, i just suggest that these guys give their **** to someone who earned it


----------



## E.H. Munro

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*



ThePigDonut said:


> Apparently you idiots are too stupid to get the fact that he busts his butt out there, goes for those loose balls with abandon, and grabs rebounds. Again, energy player people. if that means anything to you


I guess Marcus just brings the wrong colour energy to the floor.


----------



## whiterhino

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*

My biggest beaf with Scal other than the fact he sucks and his contract is that he's stealing minutes from Perkins and Jefferson and they need them and deserve them, he does NOT!


----------



## cgcatsfan

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*



TheBigDonut said:


> Who is Veal? Scali? Ok then...as for the rest of that post, Banks will not be around after this year cuz Ainge didn't pick up his option, so he's a FA. For reasons the guy sucks, see 'banks sucks'.


Wait, so let me get this straight, one of your reasons is that we didn't re-sign him so he must suck?
Yeah, we've NEVER let a good player get away :angel:


----------



## cgcatsfan

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*



TheBigDonut said:


> I'm not comparing them, i just suggest that these guys give their **** to someone who earned it


We do....
Most of the people that post here love the game and know a lot about the players and teams. 
We love to argue our points, but we tend to try to make our points with stats and performances, 
not by disrespect to other posters. 

Calling someone names because they don't agree with you will not win you respect here. 
Making a valid point will.


----------



## Floods

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*

I don't need everyone's respect. I still don't get why everyone is a ***** to Scali, but then again who cares maybe they are just ignorant. The guy could average 20 points and 9 rebounds in April and everyone would just say it was a fluke. Blount is overpaid, go dump on him. All Scali ever did was play with energy and a good attitude.


----------



## Floods

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*



ehmunro said:


> I guess Marcus just brings the wrong colour energy to the floor.


Oh now i'm racist, huh? Shouldv'e seen that coming sooner or later.


----------



## E.H. Munro

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*

Banks plays with "energy and hustle". He also has actual basketball skills, unlike Scabs. And he's cheaper, to boot. _And_ the team didn't get screwed by being forced to squander the Walker TPE because he was on the roster. But every post from you is either "Banks sucks" or "Scalabrine rules! And you're all morons for not bowing before his greatness".


----------



## Floods

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*

Never said bow to his greatness just lay of the guy. Banks deserves the BS more thats all i say


----------



## Floods

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*



ehmunro said:


> Banks plays with "energy and hustle". He also has actual basketball skills, unlike Scabs. And he's cheaper, to boot. _And_ the team didn't get screwed by being forced to squander the Walker TPE because he was on the roster. But every post from you is either "Banks sucks" or "Scalabrine rules! And you're all morons for not bowing before his greatness".


We didn't need Walker.


----------



## E.H. Munro

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*

And yet somehow ended up with "Antoine Lite Ice Genuinely Daft". I dislike Walker, but Walker is seven times greater than Scalabrine at two times the price. _And_ if they'd signed Walker they would have had the MLE available to use on Dickau. It's _because_ they signed that sorry excuse for a blogger that they were forced to squander a very valuable $5.5 million trade exception to acquire Dickau, thereby ensuring that they can't acquire anyone good with the TPE.


----------



## Floods

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*

sure


----------



## Causeway

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*

ok I do not "hate" Walker. Really. 
Nor do I "love" Scabs.

However - I honestly would not trade Scabs for Walker straight up.

Scabs has severe weaknesses but he is cool with his role on a team. While his play might not help too much - Walkers play and need for the ball in my opinion hurts teams.

Walkers play gave me fits and caused me to almost break my TV more than once.

Scabs is a low minues role player with limited skills and a great attitude. I can live with him on the squad at the end of the bench.

* Really not trying to turn this into a Walker thread. But since it was going in that direction - there's my 2 cents.


----------



## Floods

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*



Causeway said:


> ok I do not "hate" Walker. Really.
> Nor do I "love" Scabs.
> 
> However - I honestly would not trade Scabs for Walker straight up.
> 
> Scabs has severe weaknesses but he is cool with his role on a team. While his play might not help too much - Walkers play and need for the ball in my opinion hurts teams.
> 
> Walkers play gave me fits and caused me to almost break my TV more than once.
> 
> Scabs is a low minues role player with limited skills and a great attitude. I can live with him on the squad at the end of the bench.
> 
> * Really not trying to turn this into a Walker thread. But since it was going in that direction - there's my 2 cents.


THANK YOU LORD


----------



## cgcatsfan

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*

For a lot of us, maybe Scalabrine is just the last straw. 

He's come to represent all the bad trades and lost opportunities that the management has 
committed. :raised_ey 

Of course things would be going much better if WE were running the place. :biggrin:


----------



## E.H. Munro

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*



TheBigDonut said:


> sure


Well, since the rest of us are morons, and your knowledge of basketball so much better. Please enlighten us by telling us what available players could be acquired with what little remains of the Walker Traded Player Exception?



Causeway said:


> * Really not trying to turn this into a Walker thread. But since it was going in that direction - there's my 2 cents.


Yes, you were. You can't discuss the ramifications of the idiotic Scalabrine signing without discussing how it forced Boston to squander the exception generated by the Walker trade. For the record, I was of the opinion that the exception was more valuable than Walker. But now it isn't valuable at all because more than half of it was used to signed Dickau, and they had to do that because they'd used 60% of the MLE on Scalabrine. Scalabrine is horrible, bad enough that the team that had him _made no attempt to re-sign him_, despite the fact that they were weak at the 4/5. New Jersey decided that the remains of Marc Jackson were better than Scabs. Sadly, they were right.


----------



## Causeway

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*



ehmunro said:


> Yes, you were.


No, I was not.



cgcatsfan said:


> For a lot of us, maybe Scalabrine is just the last straw.
> 
> He's come to represent all the bad trades and lost opportunities that the management has
> committed.


Last straw for what? Trading Walter? "the management" has done a fantastic job. Anige and co. has completely turned over the roster. The only guys remaining are Pierce and Blount. I would say the change is for the better by a big margin. Have there been mistakes and missed opportunities? Yes. But to me Scabs is not the face of what Ainge has done. 

Ricky is. And Al is. And Delonte is. etc.

The cup is more than half full. People can harp on the negative. Fine. But if Scabs is as bad as it gets on our squad we are in nice shape. His is not the type of contract that kills teams. Nor is he the type of guy the kills teams.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*

*Game 7: *  
2 points 
1 rebounds 
0 steals
1 assists
0 blocks 
1 turnovers 
1 foul 
1-4 shooting
12 minutes of play



as compared to Antoine tonight...


21 points
6 rebounds
1 assist
2 steals
1 turnover
30 minutes of play


and Causeway...



Causeway said:


> I honestly would not trade Scabs for Walker straight up.



im not gonna argue about it...i just want to hear other peoples opinions on that comment because i sure dont see it


----------



## Premier

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*

Walter McCarty signed a one year, vets minimum deal with the Clippers.


----------



## E.H. Munro

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*

And gives you all the performance of Scabs at a third the price, for one year. Other vets minimum signings that produced better players than Scabs? Scott Padgett, 1 year, $750,000. Matt Bonner, two years, $2.3 million. With Bonner you get two years of better performance for less money than one year of Scalabrine's suckage. Zaza Paculia, who would be a 40/20 guy if he got to face Scalabrine every night, got $16 million for four years, and delivers three times the performance for about one third more money (pro-rated). But we got a sack of Schlitz blogger, instead. Rock on, dude.


----------



## P-Dub34

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*

Scalabrine over Walker?

No...just no...even though I'm not an Antoine fan, and am glad he's gone, I cannot make myself take Scalabrine over anybody, much less a serviceable starting-quality NBA player.


----------



## Causeway

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*

this one is almost not worth debating but since I put it out there here's why:

* Walker due to his "allstar" status and personality demands playing time. This would take away from AJ (and Perks). These are 2 guys that I am happy to see getting minutes and developing for the future when we will hopefully be an elite team. Even with Walker at his best we would not be an elite team this season.

* Walker due to his "allstar" status and personality demands the ball and shots. Sometimes this is a good thing. Many times this is a bad thing. Not only does it keep the ball out of other and more capable players hands - but also many times it leads to 1-7 shooting from threes. This not only caused me to break TV's but killed the flow of the offense and allowed for many easy baskets from the other side.

* Walker due to his "allstar" status and personality and general big mouth can not help himself but yap in the refs ear all day. This has a trickle down effect and the whole team ends up crying to refs. Refs don't like this.

* Walker due to his "allstar" status and personality would have an influence on our young impressionable players - especially AJ and Perks due to position. I would not want them think that chucking 3's is the right way to play the 4 or 5 position.

In short I think regardless of a big numbers night here and there - he'd hurt the growth of the team.

* Scabs - while he blows - he blows at the end of the bench. Ask him to wash the coaches car and he'll do it with a smile. Will that win games? Nope. But it won't hurt it either. His TO's need to come down. But having a guy at the end of the bench who will work hard and have a great attitude to me his a better option than what Walker's effect would have - even if in the short run it equals less W's (which I don;'t think is the case).

Good night and good luck.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*

*Game 8: *  
3 points 
1 rebounds 
0 steals
0 assists
1 block 
0 turnovers 
0 fouls
1-1 shooting
0-2 free throws
6 minutes of play


----------



## Causeway

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*

Bright side: turnovers are down.


----------



## aquaitious

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*



Causeway said:


> Bright side: turnovers are down.



Another Bright side: So are the minutes.


----------



## Causeway

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*

 100% from the field.


----------



## aquaitious

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*



Causeway said:


> 100% from the field.


Worse than Walker from the FT line.


----------



## Causeway

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*

not by much.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*

*Game 9: *  
2 points 
0 rebounds 
0 steals
0 assists
0 blocks 
1 turnover 
1 foul
1-1 shooting
0-1 free throws
11 minutes of play


ooooooooo just for the hell of it :biggrin: 

Antoine tonight:

26 points 
7 rebounds 
2 steals
2 assists
0 blocks 
1 turnover 
3 fouls
11-13 shooting
3-5 3pt FG
1-2 free throws
30 minutes of play


----------



## KingHandles

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*

Damn, Walker had a good night.

Scalabrine had an AWESOME night. How can you sleep on that AWF, 100% from the field!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## aquaitious

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*



#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> *Game 9: *
> 
> Veal: 0-1 free throws
> Toine: 1-2 free throws



Oh God...


----------



## Causeway

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*

It still amazes me how a PF gets to the line as little as Walker.


----------



## BostonBasketball

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*

mark my words...antoine will never shoot 85% from the field again...when he takes more than 10 shots


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*



Causeway said:


> It still amazes me how a PF gets to the line as little as Walker.




when u shoot 8-8 from inside the 3pt line there really is no need to get to the ft line


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*



BostonBasketball said:


> mark my words...antoine will never shoot 85% from the field again...when he takes more than 10 shots



please name someone who does shoot 85% from the field more than once a season when taking more than 10 shots


----------



## Causeway

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*



#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> when u shoot 8-8 from inside the 3pt line there really is no need to get to the ft line


it happens much more often that he does not go 8-8 - or even close - and also does not get to the FT line.


----------



## Premier

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*

Antoine had a good game. I don't see why anyone would want to critcize him after a good game. If you must, wait until a game in which he shoots below 40% and commits four turnovers.


----------



## BostonBasketball

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*



#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> please name someone who does shoot 85% from the field more than once a season when taking more than 10 shots


good point (shaq maybe?)....i was just trying to make the point that toine had an amazing night and hell probably never shoot like that again in his life...he is kinda notorious for not having a great fg% generally...


----------



## Causeway

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*



Premier said:


> Antoine had a good game. I don't see why anyone would want to critcize him after a good game. If you must, wait until a game in which he shoots below 40% and commits four turnovers.


First of all if people have not noticed he no longer wears Celtic *GREEN* so bash the guy all you want. But my statement was not about that game - it was a general statement about his amazing lack of ability to get to the line. He did have a very nice game the other night but his numbers were posted and showed that even with the nice night the guy can't get to the line. It's unusual for a PF who gets as many minutes as he does. He still got his points though no question.


----------



## E.H. Munro

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*

Excuse me, people, would you stop polluting this beautiful Scalabrine mocking thread with your Walker obsession? Please. There are plenty of things to say about Scabies' suckitude.


----------



## Mr. Bold

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*

Funniest post ever. EVER!

At the begining of this topic, I thought that maybe he had one good game so far in the season so to atleast prove something. But as I read on his stat line, it kept getting funnier.


----------



## Causeway

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*

In fairness - Walker in the Heat loss to the Mighty Raptors:

15 points 
8 rebounds 
1 steals
2 assists
0 blocks 
2 turnover 
1 fouls
6-14 shooting
3-8 3pt FG
0-0 free throws
31:09 minutes of play


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*

is that such a terrible game causeway???... 50% from 2pt range....38% from 3...8 rebounds...2 turnovers in 31 minutes...no matter how bad anyone thinks that performance is its 100x better than anything scalabrine has done at all this yr...i think those numbers are pretty much what is expected from toine this year...not too bad at all imo


rememebr the heat are shaqless...wait till he comes back and see how much better everyone on the heat play


----------



## aquaitious

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*



#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> is that such a terrible game causeway???... 50% from 2pt range....38% from 3...8 rebounds...2 turnovers in 31 minutes...no matter how bad anyone thinks that performance is its 100x better than anything scalabrine has done at all this yr...i think those numbers are pretty much what is expected from toine this year...not too bad at all imo
> 
> 
> rememebr the heat are shaqless...wait till he comes back and see how much better everyone on the heat play


You missed the keyword:


> Walker in the Heat loss to the *Mighty Raptors:*


lol.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*

the raptors were bound to win 1 game...and you missed my keyword...SHAQLESS...they r just an average team without shaq...with shaq they beat the raps by 20


----------



## Causeway

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*

where did I say it was a "terrible game" against the Mighty and before the game Winless Raptors?

Still amazed that with the amount of minutes and shots the guy can't get to the line.


----------



## cgcatsfan

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*



ehmunro said:


> Excuse me, people, would you stop polluting this beautiful Scalabrine mocking thread with your Walker obsession? Please. There are plenty of things to say about Scabies' suckitude.


 :rotf: 

Yes, let us discuss the magnitude of his suckitude


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*

*Game 10: *  
0 points 
2 rebounds 
0 steals
1 assists
0 block 
0 turnovers 
0 fouls
0-1 shooting
0-0 free throws
9 minutes of play


----------



## Causeway

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*

that would be about 8 rebounds and 4 assists if he played a full game. Sweet!


----------



## aquaitious

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*



Causeway said:


> that would be about 8 rebounds and 4 assists if he played a full game. Sweet!


If only everyone else could see that, maybe we'd have a chance to trade him.


----------



## cgcatsfan

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*



Causeway said:


> that would be about 8 rebounds and 4 assists if he played a full game. Sweet!


And still no points. Zero X 1,000,000 = Zero :boohoo:


----------



## andy787

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*

Well, one consolation we have with scala in the lineup will guarantee us a spot in the lottery this summer. maybe we can get the 1st overall draft choice w/ this chance.


----------



## Causeway

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*



aquaitious said:


> If only everyone else could see that, maybe we'd have a chance to trade him.


We'd need to trade the brain doctor first. Then the "brains" will follow.


----------



## Causeway

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*



andy787 said:


> Well, one consolation we have with scala in the lineup will guarantee us a spot in the lottery this summer. maybe we can get the 1st overall draft choice w/ this chance.


It'd be tough to blame a teams record on a guy playing less than 10 minutes a game.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*



Causeway said:


> It'd be tough to blame a teams record on a guy playing less than 10 minutes a game.




the reason why hes playin less than 10 min a game is because hes not giving us the production that danny somehow thought he would give us...i think ainge is a moron but even he wouldnt pay 3 million a year to someone who they expected to play 9 min a game and average 2 pts


----------



## Causeway

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*

Given the amount of minutes he's playing his production or lack thereof is about the same as his career numbers. his career average minutes are 14.6 with 3.8 points 2.8 rebounds and 1 assist.


----------



## E.H. Munro

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*

Right, he's the highest paid 14th man in NBA history. For $1 million more they could have had a bona fide NBA starter. faugh.


----------



## Causeway

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*



ehmunro said:


> Right, he's the highest paid 14th man in NBA history. For $1 million more they could have had a bona fide NBA starter. faugh.


or for $13 million more a year they could have Penny Hardaway - a bona fide nothing.


----------



## aquaitious

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*



Causeway said:


> or for $13 million more a year they could have Penny Hardaway - a bona fide nothing.


Penny at his worst is better than Veal at his best.

There's a difference being stuck with a long fat *** contract that was signed when the player was supposed to be the next MJ and signing a guy to a fat *** contract who was supposed to be the next Lucky the Celtics Mascot.


----------



## E.H. Munro

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*



aquaitious said:


> Penny at his worst is better than Veal at his best.
> 
> There's a difference being stuck with a long fat *** contract that was signed when the player was supposed to be the next MJ and signing a guy to a fat *** contract who was supposed to be the next Lucky the Celtics Mascot.



:curse: :curse: :curse:

That's a terrible thing to say to someone that has yet to cost us a game. Apologise to Lucky right this minute.


----------



## aquaitious

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*



ehmunro said:


> :curse: :curse: :curse:
> 
> That's a terrible thing to say to someone that has yet to cost us a game. Apologise to Lucky right this minute.



:rofl:


I'm sorry Lucky, wherever you are.


----------



## KingHandles

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*



ehmunro said:


> :curse: :curse: :curse:
> 
> That's a terrible thing to say to someone that has yet to cost us a game. Apologise to Lucky right this minute.


You make a very valid point.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*

*Game 11: *  
0 points 
0 rebounds 
0 steals
0 assists
 0 block 
0 turnovers 
2 fouls
0-0 shooting
0-0 free throws
3 minutes of play


THE MINUTES ARE DOWN!!! WOOT WOOT!!!!

ps...if my math is correct those numbers would come out to a bunch of zeros and 32 fouls per 48 min


----------



## Causeway

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*

Yes there are differences. But to use the specific example of Penny by the time he got to the Knicks his better days were far behind him. So picking him up IMO for the $$ was far worse. And I still don't get all the attention Scabs gets in here. A 9 page thread and counting? This Celtics team does not live and die by what Scabs does. No team lives by their 14th or whatever man. Is he overpaid? Sure. Is it the type of contract that will cripple a team? Absolutely not. The Celtics record has little to nothing to do with Scabs.


----------



## E.H. Munro

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*



Causeway said:


> Yes there are differences. But to use the specific example of Penny by the time he got to the Knicks his better days were far behind him. So picking him up IMO for the $$ was far worse. And I still don't get all the attention Scabs gets in here. A 9 page thread and counting? This Celtics team does not live and die by what Scabs does. No team lives by their 14th or whatever man. Is he overpaid? Sure. Is it the type of contract that will cripple a team? Absolutely not. The Celtics record has little to nothing to do with Scabs.


Peenie Hardaway was the price a multibillionaire's DBO elected to pay to acquire one of the best one guards in the game. The Celtics, looking fr help in the post, decided that 4 years and $16 million was too much to pay for someone that can start at the 5 in the NBA. But $15 million for 5 years, wrecking the MLE, and forcing them to squander their trade exception on Dan Dickau wasn't too much to pay for a guy who makes his teammates better by being chained to the bench. He's already done a lot of damage.


----------



## LX

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*

This thread is funny.

2 Things: 

1) Scalabrine is a scrub. We all know that. And we all agree that his signing was bad. 
2) Antoine Walker, while still a good player, does not fit in with what we want to do here in Boston.

That is all.


----------



## Causeway

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*



Lanteri said:


> This thread is funny.
> 
> 2 Things:
> 
> 1) Scalabrine is a scrub. We all know that. And we all agree that his signing was bad.
> 2) Antoine Walker, while still a good player, does not fit in with what we want to do here in Boston.
> 
> That is all.


Fair enough Lant. But maybe you could help explain all the excitement over the guy. Fine the signing was bad. But it was not earth shattering. Walker especially while he was here made sense getting all the ink in here that he got. He was a starter and a huge part of the team's W's and L's. Scabs is overpaid for his role fine. But why 9 pages and counting of posts on the guy. Shed some light for me...I don't get it.


----------



## LX

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*



Causeway said:


> Fair enough Lant. But maybe you could help explain all the excitement over the guy. Fine the signing was bad. But it was not earth shattering. Walker especially while he was here made sense getting all the ink in here that he got. He was a starter and a huge part of the team's W's and L's. Scabs is overpaid for his role fine. But why 9 pages and counting of posts on the guy. Shed some light for me...I don't get it.


We're Boston sports fans. It's a well known fact that we always need a scapegoat, whether they deserve the criticism or not.


----------



## Causeway

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*

I thought about that angle. And I know we as Boston fans are tough and like a scapegoat. But usually that scapegoat makes more sense. It's a guy who plays at least a decent amount. Or a coach. Or a GM. Not a guy like Scabs who barely plays. Not someone who we are just upset about because he's a "******" that can't play. Or overpaid but not in a earth shattering amount.


----------



## LX

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*



Causeway said:


> I thought about that angle. And I know we as Boston fans are tough and like a scapegoat. But usually that scapegoat makes more sense. It's a guy who plays at least a decent amount. Or a coach. Or a GM. Not a guy like Scabs who barely plays. Not someone who we are just upset about because he's a "******" that can't play. Or overpaid but not in a earth shattering amount.


Well, it's the fact that when he barely plays, he is in fact taking minutes away from who we consider a better player in Kendrick Perkins. 

I mean really who would you rather see on the floor off the bench? Kendrick Perkins or Brian Scalabrine. Scalabrine may only be getting garbage minutes, but they are minutes that could be going to someone like Gomes or Perkins.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*

*Game 12: *  
0 points 
0 rebounds 
0 steals
1 assist
0 block 
2 turnovers 
3 fouls
0-0 shooting
0-0 free throws
10 minutes of play


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*



Causeway said:


> I thought about that angle. And I know we as Boston fans are tough and like a scapegoat. But usually that scapegoat makes more sense. It's a guy who plays at least a decent amount. Or a coach. Or a GM. Not a guy like Scabs who barely plays. Not someone who we are just upset about because he's a "******" that can't play. Or overpaid but not in a earth shattering amount.



also...the time he has on the floor is NEVER productive...he seems to ALWAY have more fouls and turnovers than every good statistic combined...look at the last game against charlotte...3 fouls and 2 turnovers when all he had good was one assist...whenever eh gets in the game the team takes a step back...they need to realize this and not play him at all


----------



## Brolic

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*

I read this thread so funny that in NJ he was a fan favorite but in Boston he's hated


----------



## Causeway

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*



Lanteri said:


> Well, it's the fact that when he barely plays, he is in fact taking minutes away from who we consider a better player in Kendrick Perkins.
> 
> I mean really who would you rather see on the floor off the bench? Kendrick Perkins or Brian Scalabrine. Scalabrine may only be getting garbage minutes, but they are minutes that could be going to someone like Gomes or Perkins.



That's Scabs fault or Docs? I'd say that's Docs doing.


----------



## Causeway

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*



#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> also...the time he has on the floor is NEVER productive...he seems to ALWAY have more fouls and turnovers than every good statistic combined...look at the last game against charlotte...3 fouls and 2 turnovers when all he had good was one assist...whenever eh gets in the game the team takes a step back...they need to realize this and not play him at all


Again - playing time is up to Doc. Not Scabs. 

And even still those few minutes are not what is making or beaking this team. Maybe they don't help but it's not the dominating factor of what's going on with the Boston Celtics.


----------



## Premier

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*



kamaze said:


> I read this thread so funny that in NJ he was a fan favorite but in Boston he's hated


In New Jersey, he wasn't paid so much to be the goofy looking red-head on the bench.

I'm not blaming Scalabrine for any losses. I just don't understand the reasoning of the signing.


----------



## Causeway

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*

Clearly some people in here think his production or lack of is very important. He's the only guy who has his box score listed after every game.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*



Causeway said:


> Clearly some people in here think his production or lack of is very important. He's the only guy who has his box score listed after every game.



lol...definitely directed towards me...im not saying hes responsible for our losses...im just saying hes a bum making 3 million a yr for the next 5 yrs and that i seriously think that i could give better production to the c's for much less money...and im not even joking


----------



## Causeway

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*



#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> lol...definitely directed towards me...im not saying hes responsible for our losses...im just saying hes a bum making 3 million a yr for the next 5 yrs and that i seriously think that i could give better production to the c's for much less money...and im not even joking


you do take the time after every game to post his box score. Which give or take is pretty much the same after every game. Not sure what the point is. but it's not the only reason there's now 10 pages so far in this thread.

He's a bum. He makes 3 million a year for 5 years. we get it. we get it.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*



Causeway said:


> you do take the time after every game to post his box score. Which give or take is pretty much the same after every game. Not sure what the point is. but it's not the only reason there's now 10 pages so far in this thread.
> 
> He's a bum. He makes 3 million a year for 5 years. we get it. we get it.




aww if people would like me to stop posting his pathetic stats i will i just found this thread amusing to myself...whoever reads this if you would like me to keep this thread open tell me...if not tell me to close it


----------



## Premier

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*

#1AWF, you can't close threads, though I do find it amusing when you post the statistics for every game (amusing meaning I realise the mistake Ainge made after every game). I say keep posting.


----------



## Causeway

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*

The people (or at least a mod) have spoken!


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*

well people speak now or forever hold your peace!!!...unless there are any objections before the next game i will keep the best and most viewed thread in the history of this celtics forum alive!!!


----------



## Brolic

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*

I'm not a Celtics fan so not sure if I count but this thread is a good laugh keep it going


----------



## Causeway

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*

if that's your vote then you are correct - you don't count


----------



## GloryDays

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*

Brian Scalabrine is not a bum. In fact I would say you are all jealous because you have to go to work all year long and get paid diddly for money while Brian plays basketball for like 25 minutes a night for 7 months and brings home 3 million a year for it. I'd say the man is pretty smart.


----------



## Premier

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*

He is a bum relative to the average NBA player. Honestly, the guy is one of the worst players in the league and should not be paid three million dollars. He's lucky he has that brain type.


----------



## Premier

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*



#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> well people speak now or forever hold your peace!!!...unless there are any objections before the next game i will keep the best and most viewed thread in the history of this celtics forum alive!!!


It's the 14th most viewed in the Celtics forum.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*



Premier said:


> It's the 14th most viewed in the Celtics forum.




how many views do i need for it to be the first???


----------



## Premier

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*

<!-- show threads --> <!-- <tr><td class="thead" colspan="6"> </td></tr>--> <table class="tborder" align="center" border="0" cellpadding="6" cellspacing="1" width="100%"> <tbody> <tr> <td class="thead" colspan="2">
</td> <td class="thead" width="100%">
</td> <td class="thead" align="center" nowrap="nowrap" width="150">Last Post </td> <td class="thead" align="center" nowrap="nowrap">Replies </td> <td class="thead" align="center" nowrap="nowrap">Views </td> </tr> <tr> <td class="alt1">
</td> <td class="alt2">
</td> <td class="alt1Active" id="t64163" title="Danny Ainge commented after the draft that he thought his top pick, Marcus Banks (#13 overall) of UNLV was the BEST rookie PG in this year's talented crop. TJ Ford of Milwaukee is playing fairly well, leading his team to a surprising 8-8 start. A look at the head-to-head matchups so..."> Marcus Banks: Top Rookie PG? (1 2 3 4)
Truth34

</td> <td class="alt2" title="Replies: 162, Views: 3,401"> 04-03-2004 02:43 PM
by Truth34 ​ 
</td> <td class="alt1" align="center">162</td> <td class="alt2" align="center">*3,401*</td></tr></tbody> </table>


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*

thanks prem...my goal is to reach and surpass that to the point where noone else has a shot at it...i can do it!!!


----------



## Causeway

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*

#1AWF your dedication to the cause is admirable. However you'll need one of two things to happen to go to the next level. The first is that Scabs production goes down dramatically. Since he's down to about 3 minutes a game and a basket or two - that's not going to happen. The other option is that his minutes and production skyrocket. Since Scabs is doing pretty much what he's been doing his whole career and what we should have expected - looks like that will not happen either. 

14th place it is.


----------



## Causeway

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*

In fairness - 

Walker in the Heat loss to the Mavs:

2 points 
3 rebounds 
0 steals
0 assist
0 block 
1 turnovers 
4 fouls
1-13 shooting
0-4 on threes
0-0 free throws
21:17 minutes of play


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*



Causeway said:


> In fairness -
> 
> Walker in the Heat loss to the Mavs:
> 
> 2 points
> 3 rebounds
> 0 steals
> 0 assist
> 0 block
> 1 turnovers
> 4 fouls
> 1-13 shooting
> 0-4 on threes
> 0-0 free throws
> 21:17 minutes of play




the sad thing is...those are all better numbers than what scalabrine gives the celtics


----------



## Causeway

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*

not really for 21 plus minutes.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*

*Game 13: *  
5 points 
0 rebounds 
0 steals
0 assist
0 block 
0 turnovers 
1 foul
2-2 shooting
0-0 free throws
7 minutes of play


best game of the season...5 points and absolutely nothing else...whoopdifreakindoooooo!


----------



## LX

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*

He also stepped in and took a charge. 

Quit your bellyachin. He's doing what he's supposed to. If you expected anything more than what you're getting right now then you're out of your mind.


----------



## E.H. Munro

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*



Lanteri said:


> Quit your bellyachin. He's doing what he's supposed to...


...sucking like an eager altar boy.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*



Lanteri said:


> He also stepped in and took a charge.
> 
> Quit your bellyachin. He's doing what he's supposed to. If you expected anything more than what you're getting right now then you're out of your mind.


oo...im sorry...when someone like zaza pachulia has a contract for 4 mil a year for 4 yrs and is averaging 13 and 10....MORE THAN DOUBLE his career averages...but we should have "expected" scalabrine to come in here with almost the same type of contract and put up numbers that are LESS THAN HALF his already pathetic career numbers... less than 2 pts and 1 reb a game...sorry that i expected i guy with a new 5 year contract to actually play like he belonged in the NBA


----------



## Causeway

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*



#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> oo...im sorry...when someone like zaza pachulia has a contract for 4 mil a year for 4 yrs and is averaging 13 and 10....MORE THAN DOUBLE his career averages...but we should have "expected" scalabrine to come in here with almost the same type of contract and put up numbers that are LESS THAN HALF his already pathetic career numbers... less than 2 pts and 1 reb a game...sorry that i expected i guy with a new 5 year contract to actually play like he belonged in the NBA


since when do you base how a guy is going to play based on his "new 5 year contract" and not on what he has done for his whole career?


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*



Causeway said:


> since when do you base how a guy is going to play based on his "new 5 year contract" and not on what he has done for his whole career?



so someone should never improve??...read the beginning of my last post about pachulia


----------



## Causeway

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*



#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> so someone should never improve??...read the beginning of my last post about pachulia


did you actually expect these numbers from pachulia? and honestly - what were you expecting from Scabs?


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*



Causeway said:


> did you actually expect these numbers from pachulia? and honestly - what were you expecting from Scabs?



from the boston herald...Boston also added free agent Brian Scalabrine to its roster. The 26-year-old forward averaged 6.3 points and 4.5 rebounds in 54 games for New Jersey last season.


6.3 and 4.5 sounds pretty nice right about now...much better than the 2 and 0.9 hes giving us


----------



## Causeway

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*



#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> from the boston herald...Boston also added free agent Brian Scalabrine to its roster. The 26-year-old forward averaged 6.3 points and 4.5 rebounds in 54 games for New Jersey last season.
> 
> 
> 6.3 and 4.5 sounds pretty nice right about now...much better than the 2 and 0.9 hes giving us



From NBA.com...last season Scabs averaged 21.6 minutes for NJ. So far this season he is averaging 9.1 minutes and going down daily.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*



Causeway said:


> From NBA.com...last season Scabs averaged 21.6 minutes for NJ. So far this season he is averaging 9.1 minutes and going down daily.



dont u think if he played like he deserved 22 minutes then he would get them???


----------



## Causeway

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*



#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> dont u think if he played like he deserved 22 minutes then he would get them???


depends. we are pretty deep at his position. and if he got 22 minues and it led to 6.3 and 4.5 like last season (since that is what you are using and not his whole career) would that make you happy? Because that's at best what you can and should have expected.


----------



## P-Dub34

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*



> In fairness -
> 
> Walker in the Heat loss to the Mavs:
> 
> 2 points
> 3 rebounds
> 0 steals
> 0 assist
> 0 block
> 1 turnovers
> 4 fouls
> 1-13 shooting
> 0-4 on threes
> 0-0 free throws
> 21:17 minutes of play


I was at the game during my Thanksgiving visit to Florida...and those numbers don't even tell the whole story. Walker blew wide open threes (missed the entire rim on one), went one-on-four for layups, blew easy lay-ins, played poor defense, and was generally just a huge disruption on the court. When he was announced I booed loudly and a guy ahead of me was actually from New England, and went on to tell me how much he hated Walker. After awhile, the crowd was yelling for him to "pass the ****ing ball!" Just an atrocious, atrocious game by Walker.


----------



## P2TheTruth34

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*

brine ****ing sucks. i wud love to bash him/raef/blount wit a crow bar and hide their bodies in a dumpster so we can rid this team of these retarded salaries.


----------



## LX

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*



P2TheTruth34 said:


> brine ****ing sucks. i wud love to bash him/raef/blount wit a crow bar and hide their bodies in a dumpster so we can rid this team of these retarded salaries.


That's rather......harsh.


----------



## P2TheTruth34

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*

harsh...really? i thought i put it together rather nicely.


----------



## BackwoodsBum

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*



P2TheTruth34 said:


> brine ****ing sucks. i wud love to bash him/raef/blount wit a crow bar and hide their bodies in a dumpster so we can rid this team of these retarded salaries.


Man...I need to introduce you to my wife (soon to be ex!). That would keep me from losing half of my stuff


----------



## Causeway

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*



P-Dub34 said:


> I was at the game during my Thanksgiving visit to Florida...and those numbers don't even tell the whole story. Walker blew wide open threes (missed the entire rim on one), went one-on-four for layups, blew easy lay-ins, played poor defense, and was generally just a huge disruption on the court. When he was announced I booed loudly and a guy ahead of me was actually from New England, and went on to tell me how much he hated Walker. After awhile, the crowd was yelling for him to "pass the ****ing ball!" Just an atrocious, atrocious game by Walker.


was the guy from New England named Andy? My cousin was at the game and I am not sure if there's a guy that dislikes Walkers game more than him.

Thanks for the re-cap P-Dub. Sounds like a classic AW performance.


----------



## KingHandles

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*



BackwoodsBum said:


> Man...I need to introduce you to my wife (soon to be ex!). That would keep me from losing half of my stuff


:rofl:


----------



## BackwoodsBum

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*



KingHandles said:


> :rofl:


 :angel:


----------



## P-Dub34

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*



> was the guy from New England named Andy?


I didn't get his name, ask if he was sitting high up on the first level in one of the corners.



> My cousin was at the game and I am not sure if there's a guy that dislikes Walkers game more than him.


LOL.



> Thanks for the re-cap P-Dub. Sounds like a classic AW performance.


No problem. Additionally, Josh Howard is the truff and Dirk is just...*shakes head*...couldn't believe how good he was.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*

*Game 14: *  
0 points 
3 rebounds 
0 steals
2 assist
0 block 
0 turnovers 
1 foul
0-2 shooting
0-0 free throws
12 minutes of play


----------



## KingHandles

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*

Thats 12 minutes where Gomes could produce so much more then Scal...Wtf...


----------



## Causeway

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*

in fairness Walker last night:

6 points 
6 rebounds 
0 steals
3 assist
0 block 
3 turnovers 
2 foul
3-7 shooting
0-3 threes
0-0 free throws
28:45 minutes of play


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*

in fairness :biggrin: ...


Walker for the season:

PPG 13.6 
RPG 6.3 
APG 2.3 
SPG .73 
BPG .53 
FG% .429 
FT% .519 
3P% .350 
MPG 31.3 



Scalabrine for the season:

PPG 1.9 
RPG 1.1 
APG .4 
SPG .21 
BPG .21 
FG% .423 
FT% .000 
3P% .400 
MPG 9.3


----------



## Causeway

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*

Are your numbers good or bad for Walker? Or Scabs? Or Both?

Personally neither of those numbers impress me. And Walker is getting 31.3 minutes? Is that the type of production you miss? No thanks.

It's funny how Walker keeps getting compared to Scabs. How the mighty "allstar" has fallen.


----------



## P2TheTruth34

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*



Causeway said:


> Are your numbers good or bad for Walker? Or Scabs? Or Both?
> 
> Personally neither of those numbers impress me. And Walker is getting 31.3 minutes? Is that the type of production you miss? No thanks.
> 
> It's funny how Walker keeps getting compared to Scabs. How the mighty "allstar" has fallen.



its not cuz there games are realy comparable, its because its what the celtics lost and (if you can call it this) gained.


----------



## Causeway

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*



P2TheTruth34 said:


> its not cuz there games are realy comparable,


what?? and they are?



P2TheTruth34 said:


> its because its what the celtics lost and (if you can call it this) gained.


the Celtics did not trade Walker for Scabs for the record. and they did not let Walker go so they could get Scabs.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*



Causeway said:


> Personally neither of those numbers impress me. And Walker is getting 31.3 minutes? Is that the type of production you miss? No thanks.
> 
> It's funny how Walker keeps getting compared to Scabs. How the mighty "allstar" has fallen.




ok so im good at math so lets do some calculations...walker is getting 31 min a game as opposed to when he was wit the celts he used to get about 42 min per game...so take 1/3 of 31 and add it to 31 and you get about 42...so take 1/3 of all his numbers and add them together and they project out to 18 pts 8 reb 3 ast and a steal...considering hes playin with wade williams posey....and soon to be shaq...who take away from his stot attempts i would definitely take 18-8-3 on this team right now...maybe those numbers arent good enough for u i dont know


----------



## Causeway

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*

they are not good enough because Walker does not fit on our team. And thankfully he's not on our team. He gets those points on too many shots for starters. 

I am much happier with him on the Heat.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7185585258&category=64642

:laugh: Now you can learn how to play ball like everyones favorite player!


----------



## P-Dub34

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*



> maybe those numbers arent good enough for u i dont know


The disruption and disarray he can do on the court on a given night is monumental, I didn't even fully believe it until I saw it live with my own two eyes.


----------



## Causeway

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*



P-Dub34 said:


> The disruption and disarray he can do on the court on a given night is monumental, I didn't even fully believe it until I saw it live with my own two eyes.


well said.


----------



## KingHandles

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*



ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7185585258&category=64642
> 
> :laugh: Now you can learn how to play ball like everyones favorite player!


:rofl: He should watch it.


----------



## JCB

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*

Has Brian given himself a new nickname yet? When he was in jersey, he dubbed himself "The People's Choice."


----------



## aquaitious

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*



P-Dub34 said:


> The disruption and disarray he can do on the court on a given night is monumental, I didn't even fully believe it until I saw it live with my own two eyes.


Let's not judge a guy's career because of what we've seen one night.


----------



## P-Dub34

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*



> The disruption and disarray he can do on the court *on a given night* is monumental, I didn't even fully believe it until I saw it live with my own two eyes.


No mention of career, no mention of this season, no mention of the last three games he's played. My statement holds true.


----------



## aquaitious

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*



P-Dub34 said:


> No mention of career, no mention of this season, no mention of the last three games he's played. My statement holds true.



The same can be said about anyone else then...


----------



## GloryDays

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*



Causeway said:


> they are not good enough because Walker does not fit on our team. And thankfully he's not on our team. He gets those points on too many shots for starters.
> 
> I am much happier with him on the Heat.


Walker doesn't fit this team in your small mind maybe but in the style Danny wants this team to play he fits right in.

Walker's stats in Miami mean nothing, he is like a 4th option on a team where Dwayne Wade is like the black hole. Even more so then Allan Iverson.

There is no doubt in my mind that if Walker was on a team where he was a top 2 option he would be putting up better numbers. Walker never runs the offense in Miami ever. They basically have 2 PG's on the court in Wade and Williams.

If you are happier with Walker on the Heat then you must like losing to the Hawks and Bobcats which means you ain't a basketball fan.

My brother has season tickets to the Heat and is at every game and he is calling that guy who said the crowd was chanting at Walker a liar. He said that has not happened at any game so far this year.
Pretty patehtic that you make up lies to pick on a player who isn't here anymore bro.


----------



## P-Dub34

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*



> The same can be said about anyone else then...


Absolutely. I never said otherwise. Throughout his career, however, Walker has had this tendency much more than a lot of NBA players.


----------



## GloryDays

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*



P-Dub34 said:


> I was at the game during my Thanksgiving visit to Florida...and those numbers don't even tell the whole story. Walker blew wide open threes (missed the entire rim on one), went one-on-four for layups, blew easy lay-ins, played poor defense, and was generally just a huge disruption on the court. When he was announced I booed loudly and a guy ahead of me was actually from New England, and went on to tell me how much he hated Walker. After awhile, the crowd was yelling for him to "pass the ****ing ball!" Just an atrocious, atrocious game by Walker.


My brother is a Heat season ticket holder and while you might have booed him from your very last row in the stadium (because there are no regular season tickets still available for the lower section) the rest of the crowd was not screaming at him to pass the ball.

Produce the ticket stub. Show us the pass for parking. I'll be waiting, nah never mind. I have Heat ticket stubs and I have never been to a game. It wouldn't prove a thing.

Is calling someone out when you want your identity to be hidden the smartest thing to do?

- *Premier*


----------



## KingHandles

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*



GloryDays said:


> You are a liar. My brother is a Heat season ticket holder and while you might have booed him from your very last row in the stadium (because there are no regular season tickets still available for the lower section) the rest of the crowd was not screaming at him to pass the ball.
> 
> You're a liar and I am calling you out. Produce the ticket stub. Show us the pass for parking. I'll be waiting, nah never mind. I have Heat ticket stubs and I have never been to a game. It wouldn't prove a thing.


How do you know they were not screaming for him to pass, you said it yourself, you have never been to a game.


----------



## GloryDays

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*



KingHandles said:


> How do you know they were not screaming for him to pass, you said it yourself, you have never been to a game.


My brother is a season ticket holder. He has been at every Heat home game this seaosn. He said it never happened.


----------



## KingHandles

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*



GloryDays said:


> My brother is a season ticket holder. He has been at every Heat home game this seaosn. He said it never happened.


How do we know your brother is not a liar? Or you aren't for that matter?


----------



## GloryDays

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*



KingHandles said:


> How do we know your brother is not a liar? Or you aren't for that matter?


Because my brother has no reason to lie but if you need me to bring up the liars past anti- Antoine Walker posts I suppose I can go looking for them.

I don't care what you believe but the proven hater is just spreading his hate AGAIN.


----------



## P-Dub34

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*



> My brother is a Heat season ticket holder and while you might have booed him from your very last row in the stadium (because there are no regular season tickets still available for the lower section) the rest of the crowd was not screaming at him to pass the ball.


There were people around me yelling for him to pass the ****ing ball. I was in the last row of the first level in the corner. I didn't realize your brother has the ability to hear every last person in the stadium and their comments. If you read from my comment that the entire crowd was chanting in unison, "PASS THE BALL! PASS THE BALL!" then I'm afraid you are mistaken. But from around me on no less than three occassions did people scream for him to pass.



> I don't care what you believe but the proven hater is just spreading his hate AGAIN.


Haha, ok, pal. Look up my post labelled "Brace yourself: Latest Walker rant". Then come back. 

Your immaturity is absolutely stunning. I'm calling you out? Kid, you need better things to do with your time than be an e-thug at bbb.net.



> I don't care what you believe


This is good, because every last person on this board will take my word over yours, and with good reason, too.


----------



## GloryDays

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*

You are a liar. Produce the ticket? Produce anything to prove you were at that game.

You implied that it would be heard by people when you brought the subject up and just because you were screaming for anyone to pass the ball doesn't mean anyone else in the crowd was.
My family is full of Heat fans and they have been season ticket holders for years. Some have full, some have half, some have partial but no one seems to know anything about the lies you bring up but you (and what ever other name you are posting under these days)

I don't care what anyone here believes. Just so you know tho you are not fooling anyone. You can make up any lie you want but even if they do believe you it doesn't mean you aren't the liar you are.


----------



## P-Dub34

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*



> You are a liar. Produce the ticket? Produce anything to prove you were at that game.


I don't have time for this garbage, kid. 



> You implied that it would be heard by people when you brought the subject up


Yes. And people around me did hear them.



> and just because you were screaming for anyone to pass the ball doesn't mean anyone else in the crowd was.


I never once said a thing. I was rooting for the Mavericks, and as such it was fine with me that Walker was playing so poorly.



> Just so you know tho you are not fooling anyone. You can make up any lie you want but even if they do believe you it doesn't mean you aren't the liar you are.


Hahaha. Alright. Believe whatever you want, pal. Just because your obviously omniscient brother was unable to hear these cries, it does not mean they never happened. If it really incenses you this much, you keep on thinking that I conjured the whole thing up. Fine with me. People on this message board know precisely who is telling the truth and who is an angry adolescent who is logging on BBB.net solely to attempt to push people around. 

In any case, I'm finished with you. I just about let trolls get the best of me awhile back and I refuse to succumb to your level. I'm certain your reply will be something dull and unoriginal along the lines of me lying about the entire thing, but whatever, if that is the way you choose to be, that is fine. If you are having such issues that you must resort to e-thugging on a basketball message board, then I'm not upset with your foolish comments. I honestly feel pity for you.


----------



## GloryDays

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*

deleted.


----------



## E.H. Munro

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*

:curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse:

Will you people stop polluting this beautiful thread with you Walker nonsense!!! This thread is devoted to the great stinking pile of toxic sewage that is Brian Scalabrine. You Walker-stalkers can go start your own thread on the Heat board.


----------



## GloryDays

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*

deleted.


----------



## P2TheTruth34

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*



GloryDays said:


> deleted.


please calm down, everythings under control. haha its funny how you cant handle the fact that a cpl of fans at a heat game might of said "pass the ****in ball walker". every game i went to when he was wit cs tons of ppl wud say it when hed take his 28 foot threes. who cares what those few fans think? does it change your view of walky? no... so then who gives a funk.

toines obviously betta than scalab but who cares.


----------



## Causeway

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*



GloryDays said:


> Walker doesn't fit this team in your small mind maybe but in the style Danny wants this team to play he fits right in.


Danny traded Walker. Twice.



GloryDays said:


> Walker's stats in Miami mean nothing, he is like a 4th option on a team where Dwayne Wade is like the black hole. Even more so then Allan Iverson.


They mean something. 



GloryDays said:


> There is no doubt in my mind that if Walker was on a team where he was a top 2 option he would be putting up better numbers. Walker never runs the offense in Miami ever. They basically have 2 PG's on the court in Wade and Williams.


His points or his FG% and W's?



GloryDays said:


> If you are happier with Walker on the Heat then you must like losing to the Hawks and Bobcats which means you ain't a basketball fan.


What did we ever win with Walker? The Boston Celtics as I know them are about champoinships. Period.



GloryDays said:


> My brother has season tickets to the Heat and is at every game and he is calling that guy who said the crowd was chanting at Walker a liar. He said that has not happened at any game so far this year.
> Pretty patehtic that you make up lies to pick on a player who isn't here anymore bro.


Your brother seems about as swift as you. PDUB is many things but I know him to be one of the more respected guys in here and far from a liar.

I think PDUB is right. You are a troll with nothing to add here.


----------



## cgcatsfan

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*

PDub, 
we all apologize for Glorydays. 
You've been repped.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*



cgcatsfan said:


> PDub,
> we all apologize for Glorydays.
> You've been repped.


yea ditto...rep from me too


----------



## E.H. Munro

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*

Can we now get back to the subject at hand? The festering gob of kinkajou feces that is Scabies' game?


----------



## cgcatsfan

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*

:biggrin: :clown: 

LOL, yes, let's

Let's just say that most pitchers would like their ERA's to resemble Scalabrine's scoring average this year.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*

*Game 15: *  
0 points 
0 rebounds 
0 steals
0 assist
0 block 
0 turnovers 
1 foul
0-0 shooting
0-0 free throws
3 minutes of play


----------



## theKidd-5

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*

hey... u wanted him... didnt really noe why boston wanted him soo much.. what a waste of money!! ...... =]


----------



## Causeway

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*

..


----------



## Causeway

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*

once again no to's.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*

once again no minutes...thank God


----------



## Causeway

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*



#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> once again no minutes...thank God



actually you can thank Doc.


----------



## KingHandles

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*

Or Tony Brown...


----------



## Premier

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*

Tony Brown did not play Scalabrine but Rivers had him in the lineup early in the first quarter.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*

*Game 16: *  
2 points 
0 rebounds 
0 steals
0 assist
0 block 
0 turnovers 
4 fouls
1-2 shooting
0-0 free throws
11 minutes of play


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*

nice factual tidbit...


scalabrine has 28 total points this year and 26 total fouls


----------



## aquaitious

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*

In all honesty, I'd take Veal over Blount right now.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*



aquaitious said:


> In all honesty, I'd take Veal over Blount right now.



thats not saying much is it?


----------



## aquaitious

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*



#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> thats not saying much is it?



Not really, but I hope they still play Blount and showcase him. 

I'm really starting to hate this guy...again.


----------



## whiterhino

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*



aquaitious said:


> Not really, but I hope they still play Blount and showcase him.
> 
> I'm really starting to hate this guy...again.


Me too  When the season started and he seemed out of his funk I was releived but still not too sold and sure enough, here we go again. He's got to go, the guy has absolutely no passion. It used to be Raef was the one everyone wanted to dump because of his contract but I'll keep him and his massive contract over freaking stone hands, no emotion, "was that the ball?" Blount anyday of the week now.


----------



## Causeway

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*

In fairness - Walkers numbers in last nights loss to the Clippers:

0 points 
4 rebounds 
0 steals
1 assist
0 block 
0 turnovers 
4 fouls
0-10 shooting
0-6 on threes
0-0 free throws
18:13 minutes of play


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*



Causeway said:


> In fairness - Walkers numbers in last nights loss to the Clippers:
> 
> 0 points
> 4 rebounds
> 0 steals
> 1 assist
> 0 block
> 0 turnovers
> 4 fouls
> 0-10 shooting
> 0-6 on threes
> 0-0 free throws
> 18:13 minutes of play




lol...i knew it was coming...u know whats funny tho??...those are the numbers scalabrine puts up every night


----------



## Causeway

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*



Scabs does not get 18 minutes. And he's has not gone 0-6 from 3's or 0-10 from the field in his career I would bet. Scabs actually does not really take a lot of shots in general (which I know makes people happy).


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*

well...scalabrine also has never score 49 points or grabbed 21 rebounds in one game in his career, both of which walker has accomplised...hey even jordan had bad nights didnt he??


----------



## Causeway

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*



#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> well...scalabrine also has never score 49 points or grabbed 21 rebounds in one game in his career, both of which walker has accomplised...hey even jordan had bad nights didnt he??


there's a historical first. Walker, Scabs and Michael Jordan mentioned in the same sentence.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*



Causeway said:


> there's a historical first. Walker, Scabs and Michael Jordan mentioned in the same sentence.




hahahaha i really may have been the first and last person to ever put those 3 names in one sentance lmao


----------



## E.H. Munro

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*



#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> lol...i knew it was coming...u know whats funny tho??...those are the numbers scalabrine puts up every night


Stop exaggerating. It takes Scabies about six games to gather four boards.

Please do not change my edits. If you have a question over the validity of one of my edits, feel free to PM me.

- *Premier*


----------



## Premier

*Re: The Official "Brian Scalabrine is a Bum" Thread*

Let's not waste a "fine" thread with pointless arguing. If you feel you need to engage someone, please try a private PM. This is not acceptable for a public forum.

- *Premier*


----------



## E.H. Munro

*Re: The NEW Official "Brian Scalabrine Sucks Like a Thai Hooker" Thread*

Game #17- Houston

FG 0-2
3FG 0-0
FT 1-2
Reb 0
Ast 0
Stl 0
Blk 0
TO 0
PF 0
Pts 1
Min 3


----------



## E.H. Munro

*Re: The NEW Official "Brian Scalabrine Sucks Like a Thai Hooker" Thread*

Not that I'm a fan of the PER ratings (they underweight scoring efficiency in favour of scoring volume), but, maybe there's something to be said for them after all. You'll need to scroll all the way down to 235 to find the highest paid blogger on the face of the planet. Frankly the Celtics could have better spent the money on Lanteri.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

*Re: The NEW Official "Brian Scalabrine Sucks Like a Thai Hooker" Thread*

whoaaaaaaaa ehmunro u cant take over my thread...im not done with it so please leave the scalabrine hating and posting of his pathetic numbers to me


thank u,
#1AWF


----------



## Causeway

*Re: The NEW Official "Brian Scalabrine Sucks Like a Thai Hooker" Thread*



#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> LOL...would a mod PLEASE move this comment to the miami heat board NOW!


yes. in fact ANY time a player not now playing for the Boston Celtics gets mentioned in here please IMMEDIATELY move that post to the appropriate teams board. Clearly it gets some people in here very upset if anyone in the NBA other than a current Boston Celtic gets commented on. It is dangerous to our health and to the stability of the board. And clearly - mentioning people not now on the Celtics goes against the community standards.

Baiting on the other hand is cool.

Thank you.


----------



## E.H. Munro

*Re: The NEW Official "Brian Scalabrine Sucks Like a Thai Hooker" Thread*



#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> whoaaaaaaaa ehmunro u cant take over my thread...im not done with it so please leave the scalabrine hating and posting of his pathetic numbers to me
> 
> 
> thank u,
> #1AWF


I noticed that you hadn't started a new thread yet. I thought I'd get it going for you. Never fear, I'll defer to you on the Scabies posts from now on.


----------



## Premier

*Re: The NEW Official "Brian Scalabrine Sucks Like a Thai Hooker" Thread*

There is no need for the constant baiting and personal attacks in this thread. To stop this, please do not post anything that will be _deemed baiting_ (especially regarding a certain Miami Heat power forward). Discussing someone of this nature results in personal attacks and more baiting, which creates problems. To stop this thread from getting out of control, this policy will be instituted in this thread until it is shown that we can act maturely while discussing a non-Celtics player (which would be fine in any other cirucmstance). Discussion of other players is fine but when it ruins quality threads, it will be regulated.

- *Premier

*If you have any questions, feel free to PM me.


----------



## aquaitious

*Re: The NEW Official "Brian Scalabrine Sucks Like a Thai Hooker" Thread*



ehmunro said:


> Game #17- Houston
> 
> FG 0-2
> 3FG 0-0
> FT 1-2
> Reb 0
> Ast 0
> Stl 0
> Blk 0
> TO 0
> PF 0
> Pts 1
> Min 3


Not going to mention the attack on Yao?


----------



## E.H. Munro

*Re: The NEW Official "Brian Scalabrine Sucks Like a Thai Hooker" Thread*



aquaitious said:


> Not going to mention the attack on Yao?



I was just posting the line.


----------



## Premier

*Re: The NEW Official "Brian Scalabrine Sucks Like a Thai Hooker" Thread*

No turnovers or personal fouls and only three minutes.

Two missed shots in those three minutes though. Who does he think he is? Ben Gordon?


----------



## cgcatsfan

*Re: The NEW Official "Brian Scalabrine Sucks Like a Thai Hooker" Thread*



aquaitious said:


> Not going to mention the attack on Yao?


Do tell. I couldn't watch the game.


----------



## aquaitious

*Re: The NEW Official "Brian Scalabrine Sucks Like a Thai Hooker" Thread*



cgcatsfan said:


> Do tell. I couldn't watch the game.


Faked a 3, took it in and banged Yao. Yao started bleeding right next to his right eye. 

It was an elbow in the eye, I'm no expert, but I guess it hurts. Yao went out and had to get stiches.

300 pounds gliding at the speed of light, I wouldn't wanna be hit by that.


----------



## cgcatsfan

Yep, that hurt. 
Most impressive thing Veal's done all season, too.


----------



## Premier

_____________________________________


----------



## aquaitious

This thread has 255 views and 254 replies?

Hard to believe.


----------



## Premier

It has over 2,500 views though they were lost once the thread was merged.

I guess #1AWF has to star over.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

Premier said:


> It has over 2,500 views though they were lost once the thread was merged.
> 
> I guess #1AWF has to star over.



WHAT NOOOOOOOOOOOO OMG I WAS GOING FOR THE RECORD IM SO PISSED!!!!!


----------



## Causeway

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> WHAT NOOOOOOOOOOOO OMG I WAS GOING FOR THE RECORD IM SO PISSED!!!!!


This means the "I Can Live With Scabs" thread now has more page views than the "Scabs is a Bum" thread. "I Can Live With Scabs" wins!


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

*Game 17: *  

*DNP*


----------



## aquaitious

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> *Game 17: *
> 
> *DNP*


Sigh, that's worse than all 0's.


----------



## HB

Gotta give it to you guys, this thread brings a smile to my face everytime I view it


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

WHY ARENT MY VIEWS GOING UP??? i know ppl are looking at this thread but the views refuse to go up...im so depressed


----------



## E.H. Munro

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> *Game 17: *
> 
> *DNP*


That was game 18 and give props where they're due. That was his best performance of the year.


----------



## cgcatsfan

Causeway said:


> This means the "I Can Live With Scabs" thread now has more page views than the "Scabs is a Bum" thread. "I Can Live With Scabs" wins!


Only because it was shut down, my friend, only because it was shut down. 
:clown:


----------



## aquaitious

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> WHY ARENT MY VIEWS GOING UP??? i know ppl are looking at this thread but the views refuse to go up...im so depressed



You'll have better luck to get the most replies ever than of getting the most views.

The only way for a view to go up is if you reply to the topic.


----------



## Premier

aquaitious said:


> You'll have better luck to get the most replies ever than of getting the most views.
> 
> The only way for a view to go up is if you reply to the topic.


It's all a conspiracy.

Notice how of the top two viewed threads in Celtics forum history is either Marcus Banks related or created by me? Scalabrine doesn't deserve an honor that prestigious.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

aquaitious said:


> The only way for a view to go up is if you reply to the topic.




booooo im so unmotivated to come to the board anymore...shooting for my goal of most views gave me a reason to wake up in the morning...now it was all for nothing


----------



## KingHandles

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> booooo im so unmotivated to come to the board anymore...shooting for my goal of most views gave me a reason to wake up in the morning...now it was all for nothing


Damn...You need a girlfriend man...

The only thing I like Brian for is busting up Yao....That made me happy...


----------



## arcade_rida

KingHandles said:


> Damn...You need a girlfriend man...
> 
> The only thing I like Brian for is busting up Yao....That made me happy...


I know your young but getting a girlfriend doesnt make you a better person.


----------



## BackwoodsBum

arcade_rida said:


> I know your young but getting a girlfriend doesnt make you a better person.


Nope, you need at least two girlfriends for that :evil:


----------



## KingHandles

I never said anything about him needing to be a better person. He is fine how he is. But a girlfriend would give him another reason to wake up in the morning.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

the waking up in a morning this was a joke...anyway...can we get back on the topic of how scalabrine sucks like a vaccum???


----------



## aquaitious

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> the waking up in a morning this was a joke...anyway...can we get back on the topic of how scalabrine sucks like a vaccum???


15 minutes till game time.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

aquaitious said:


> 15 minutes till game time.




:cheers: heres to PRAYING for another DNP!!! :cheers:


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

*Game 19: *  
0 points 
0 rebounds 
0 steals
0 assist
0 block 
0 turnovers 
0 fouls
0-1 shooting
0-0 free throws
13 minutes of play


i need to go to circuit city tomorrow and buy a new keyboard...my "0" button has worn out during the life of this thread...and God knows im going to need it for the rest of the year


----------



## P-Dub34

> But a girlfriend would give him another reason to wake up in the morning.


He already has 15 million reasons to wake up in the morning already.


----------



## Causeway

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> *Game 19: *
> 0 points
> 0 rebounds
> 0 steals
> 0 assist
> 0 block
> 0 turnovers
> 0 fouls
> 0-1 shooting
> 0-0 free throws
> 13 minutes of play
> 
> 
> i need to go to circuit city tomorrow and buy a new keyboard...my "0" button has worn out during the life of this thread...and God knows im going to need it for the rest of the year


that IS a lot of 0's.


----------



## whiterhino

He was at least better than this in NJ, what the freak!


----------



## The_Legend_23

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> *Game 19: *
> 0 points
> 0 rebounds
> 0 steals
> 0 assist
> 0 block
> 0 turnovers
> 0 fouls
> 0-1 shooting
> 0-0 free throws
> 13 minutes of play
> 
> 
> i need to go to circuit city tomorrow and buy a new keyboard...my "0" button has worn out during the life of this thread...and God knows im going to need it for the rest of the year


LOL


----------



## E.H. Munro

whiterhino said:


> He was at least better than this in NJ, what the freak!


The only time he was better than this in New Jersey was during his contract year. But, apparently, white players that go on cruise control after a contract year are "character guys that play hard and play smart and know their role," while guys like Blount are cancers for slacking off after. This is not a defense of Blount, I would happily pack the bags of any and every 4/5 on the Celtics roster not named Perkins or Jefferson to send them out of town (hopefully for expiring contracts).

Sounds better after the edits.  -aqua


----------



## Causeway

ehmunro said:


> The only time he was better than this in New Jersey was during his contract year. But, apparently, *white players* that go on cruise control after a contract year are "character guys that play hard and play smart and know their role," while guys like Blount are cancers for slacking off after. This is not a defense of Blount, I would happily pack the bags of any and every 4/5 on the Celtics roster not named Perkins or Jefferson to send them out of town (hopefully for expiring contracts).
> 
> Sounds better after the edits.  -aqua


thanks again for pointing out Scabs race. It's important. I forgot he was white. If you could also list the race of all the players you talk about in here it would be helpful.

Also Scabs has red hair. Keep that in mind.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

*Game 20: *  


*DNP*



yesssss i didnt have to use that broken key on my keyboard :biggrin:


----------



## Rocket

He's a good, scrappy player but the Celtics overpaid badly for him...


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

*Game 21: *  


playing time: *15 seconds!*



needless to say he put up no stats...he cant even put up a positive stat in 15 min nevermind 15 seconds


----------



## aquaitious

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> *Game 20: *
> 
> 
> playing time: *15 seconds!*
> 
> 
> 
> needless to say he put up no stats...he cant even put up a positive stat in 15 min nevermind 15 seconds



We used him well tonight. I think this is what we signed him for!


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

*Game 22: *  



THE *ONLY* DNP ON THE CELTICS WOOHOOOOO!!!


----------



## Premier

I hope Doc continues to realise that Ryan Gomes is much better than Brian Scalabrine


----------



## LX

Now we jsut need him to stop giving Greene minutes and we'll be all set.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

Lanteri said:


> Now we jsut need him to stop giving Greene minutes and we'll be all set.



now that banks is back he will take all of greenes minutes plus some so i think ur wish will be granted


----------



## E.H. Munro

What? No listing for the Chicago game? I am shocked, shocked I tell you.

6 points 
1 rebounds 
1 steals
1 assist
0 block 
1 turnovers 
2 fouls
1-7 shooting
4-4 free throws
19 minutes of play


----------



## cgcatsfan

Premier said:


> I hope Doc continues to realise that Ryan Gomes is much better than Brian Scalabrine


Amen!! 
:gopray: 
Gomes is solid and confident, really contributes in there. 
Scalabrine is busy thinking about blog notes.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

ok ive been slackin on this thread...sorry final exams have been consuming my life and im finally done so heres the update...



*Game 23: *  
6 points 
1 rebounds 
1 steals
1 assist
0 block 
1 turnovers 
2 fouls
1-7 shooting
4-4 free throws
19 minutes of play


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

*Game 24: *  


*DNP*


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

*Game 25: *  
0 points 
0 rebounds 
0 steals
0 assist
0 block 
0 turnovers 
0 fouls
0-2 shooting
0-0 free throws
8 minutes of play


----------



## aquaitious

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> *Game 25: *
> 0 points
> 0 rebounds
> 0 steals
> 0 assist
> 0 block
> 0 turnovers
> 0 fouls
> 0-2 shooting
> 0-0 free throws
> 8 minutes of play


You forgot one thing: Booed by the crowd.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

aquaitious said:


> You forgot one thing: Booed by the crowd.




lol nice catch...i should add it into every game stats because i know im booing him from home everytime he steps into the game


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

*Game 26: *  
0 points 
0 rebounds 
0 steals
0 assist
0 block 
0 turnovers 
0 fouls
0-0 shooting
0-0 free throws
1 minute of play

thast 1 minute too many if u ask me


----------



## The_Legend_23

Anybody got Brian's email I'd like to forward this thread to him, its hillarious


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

The_Legend_23 said:


> Anybody got Brian's email I'd like to forward this thread to him, its hillarious



yea i have it... its...

[email protected]


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

*Game 27: *  




*DNP*


----------



## Premier

Twenty-seven games and three hundred posts dedicated to how Scalabrine has no basketball talent? I must say that I'm impressed.


----------



## Tom

Brian "Brain" Scalabrine.

Scalabrine spelled backwords means "Suck" in Scandinavia.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

Premier said:


> Twenty-seven games and three hundred posts dedicated to how Scalabrine has no basketball talent? I must say that I'm impressed.





thank you :biggrin:


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

*Game 28: *  
5 points 
0 rebounds 
0 steals
0 assist
0 block 
0 turnovers 
0 fouls
2-2 shooting
0-0 free throws
2 minutes of play


best game of the year woohoo!!!!


----------



## KingHandles

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> *Game 28: *
> 5 points
> 0 rebounds
> 0 steals
> 0 assist
> 0 block
> 0 turnovers
> 0 fouls
> 2-2 shooting
> 0-0 free throws
> 2 minutes of play
> 
> 
> best game of the year woohoo!!!!



I was very impressed with him last night. :biggrin: 

He would of had 2 assists but other players didn't do their jobs.


----------



## LX

"Brian Scalabrine demonstrates his warm-up program, 11 separate drills, and the secrets behind the step- back shot that enabled him to make it to the NBA."


----------



## aquaitious

I should get one...

Think about it, I pay 20 bucks for that and then I play in the NBA and become a millionare.


----------



## eddymac

Lanteri said:


> "Brian Scalabrine demonstrates his warm-up program, 11 separate drills, and the secrets behind the step- back shot that enabled him to make it to the NBA."



:laugh: :laugh: :biggrin: Thats funny.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

my apologies for not updating this in quite some time...i will post every game thats not here within the next day or so


----------



## Causeway

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> my apologies for not updating this in quite some time...i will post every game thats not here within the next day or so


we'll be waiting!!!


----------

